# Have people lost their sense of humor?



## debodun (May 17, 2016)

It seem people aren't as amused by things anymore or is it just derogatory humor is out of style? I posted a blurb on my FB page about the town where I used to live that was uncomplimentary. I have many FB friends that used to, or still live there. I thought it was funny, but I got a lot of hate responses on it. It wasn't even something I thought up, just something else I saw and re-posted thinking people would be amused, but I sure got my ears pinned back and even suggestions that I be banned from that particular group. Is everyone on FB over-reacting to this?


----------



## Ameriscot (May 17, 2016)

I think it's easy to be misunderstood online as people can't hear a tone of voice or see your facial expression.  Liberal use of smilies is helpful to get across the message.


----------



## Guitarist (May 17, 2016)

IMO derogatory "humor" isn't funny at all.


----------



## debodun (May 17, 2016)

Times have changed.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 17, 2016)

Sarcasm can be funny.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 17, 2016)

I use the wink smiley a lot but I can't imagine people being offended that easily. I mean if anything I think today's culture has gotten over the top with what it accepts. I know a lot of people enjoy "Family Guy" and those kinds of shows. For me they are like nails on a chalk board.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 17, 2016)

In Scotland I'm surrounded by comedians.  They can always find a reason to laugh.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 17, 2016)

I keep a very low profile on Facebook.I learned the hard way. I think Ameriscot hit the nail on the head. People can't hear the tone of your voice or facial expressions and that is so important when communicating with other people. Now I use Facebook to see the photos of my family and friends. I'm glad they have a like button because that's about all anybody is going to get out of me.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (May 17, 2016)

We live in a time when people seem stressed.  Stress breeds a lack of patience.  People have become quick to look for the bad in most every comment, joke, cartoon... many things that used to be taken with a smile and nod.

Daily, we read/hear of people demonstrating in the streets about who uses what restroom while politicians cut funding for schools.  First responders and those in the military draw salaries of $40,000 to $60,000 while professional athletes make $4 million to $6 million/year.  Radical Islamic fundamentalists kill dozens of innocents every day in their convoluted view of religion while our politicians attempt to block any of those innocents from immigrating to the U.S.  We see a leading candidate for President of the United States demean gender, race, religion and witness crowds cheer him and his egocentricity.  
I could go on and on.  And, we wonder why folks seem to be in a funk... seem to be carrying a dour disposition as they go about their daily routine.

I believe too many have seen that we, the people, cannot fix what is wrong with politics and government.  No matter who we vote out and who we vote in, the folks with the big dollars buy their politicians and the SCOTUS ruled they can.  

So, what's the answer?  As for myself, I have a lot less left than lived.  My time on God's Green Earth is limited as I approach the 70's.  I WILL NOT spend the time God has blessed me with in a negative spirit.  I will tell jokes and enjoy life and if someone is offended... get over it!  I will smile with others and try to find the positives of conversations, not the negatives.  I cannot control Congress or our State government but I can control who I associate with and laugh with.  I cannot control the lack of respect and integrity evidences in so many of today's generation... but I can make every attempt to be a good model for our kids and grandkids.

Love... Laugh... Live!!!


----------



## tnthomas (May 17, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I think it's easy to be misunderstood online as people can't hear a tone of voice or see your facial expression.  Liberal use of smilies is helpful to get across the message.



I'll 2nd(3rd?) that.  

That reminds me-



			
				fureverywhere said:
			
		

> I use the wink smiley a lot but I can't imagine people being offended that easily.



People offended with the wink smiley???  That would be a pretty sad commentary on the state of mental health, in the populace.


----------



## Warrigal (May 17, 2016)

I'd say that they are being overly sensitive.

I live in the City of Bankstown. I grew up here, went to school here and even taught in the girls' high school for a while.
It is a very multiethnic place because it has always been a gateway suburb for new immigrants and asylum seekers.

Keep that in mind when reading this maths test. I actually think it is funny and was probably written by a member of one of the local ethnic minorities. It is absolutely and totally politically incorrect.

http://forums.justcommodores.com.au/jokes-humour/166646-bankstown-high-school-maths-test.html


----------



## Underock1 (May 17, 2016)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> We live in a time when people seem stressed.  Stress breeds a lack of patience.  People have become quick to look for the bad in most every comment, joke, cartoon... many things that used to be taken with a smile and nod.
> 
> Daily, we read/hear of people demonstrating in the streets about who uses what restroom while politicians cut funding for schools.  First responders and those in the military draw salaries of $40,000 to $60,000 while professional athletes make $4 million to $6 million/year.  Radical Islamic fundamentalists kill dozens of innocents every day in their convoluted view of religion while our politicians attempt to block any of those innocents from immigrating to the U.S.  We see a leading candidate for President of the United States demean gender, race, religion and witness crowds cheer him and his egocentricity.
> I could go on and on.  And, we wonder why folks seem to be in a funk... seem to be carrying a dour disposition as they go about their daily routine.
> ...


   :applause2: That sums things up pretty good, Grumpy. except that I have high hopes for the up coming generations.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 18, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> .... except that I have high hopes for the up coming generations.



I do, too, Underock.


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2016)

Don Rickles made a career of insult and derogatory humor, but that was a different time. What were side-splitting comments in the 1960s are very politically incorrect today. Of course, most uncomplimentary humor is funny if it's about someone else. When it's about you, that changes the perspective.


----------



## Underock1 (May 18, 2016)

debodun said:


> Don Rickles made a career of insult and derogatory humor, but that was a different time. What were side-splitting comments in the 1960s are very politically incorrect today. Of course, most uncomplimentary humor is funny if it's about someone else. When it's about you, that changes the perspective.



No one laughs at me more than I laugh at myself.


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2016)

Since I posted the uncomplimentary article in FB, I've had both a local realtor and a plumber who are (or were friends on FB) contact me and tell me to find someone else to help me. I can only surmise they weren't pleased or amused by the post. It was actually found on urbandictionary.com. I had nothing to do with the composition, only re-posting it. I have explained this, but some have said that re-posting hate articles is just as bad as if I had written it myself. Here is the item that caused the uproar.


----------



## Warrigal (May 19, 2016)

:lol: No wonder you are in trouble. 
You have to select your material and your audience very carefully.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2016)

debodun said:


> Since I posted the uncomplimentary article in FB, I've had both a local realtor and a plumber who are (or were friends on FB) contact me and tell me to find someone else to help me. I can only surmise they weren't pleased or amused by the post. It was actually found on urbandictionary.com. I had nothing to do with the composition, only re-posting it. I have explained this, but some have said that re-posting hate articles is just as bad as if I had written it myself. Here is the item that caused the uproar.View attachment 29481



I can't understand why you reposted that Deb, it's very insulting not only criticizing the place, but also the citizens there including veterans who fought for their country.  Not funny and in poor taste, IMO.  I don't belong to facebook, but I've heard a lot of repostings like this one is commonplace, not a good selling point.


----------

